
Oracle ponders massive acquisition of Accenture - Garbage
http://siliconangle.com/blog/2017/03/29/report-oracle-ponders-massive-77-5bn-acquisition-accenture-plc/
======
bediger4000
I know that business people are all about "one neck to choke" when it comes to
software (Hello, Microsoft!) and we could debate merits and demerits, and
motivations (laziness) of One Neck to Choke all day.

But an Oracle/Accenture combined golem would just give you One Neck To Avoid
At All Costs, no?

